
Transforms – Tool for web developers - DLion
http://westciv.com/tools/transforms/index.html
======
richbradshaw
Why not use input[type='range'] rather than these horrible unusable sliders?
Also, why aren't your numbers input[type='number']? Then you could press up
and down to change them. If you provided a step value that matches the unit
(e.g. 0.1, 1 or 10), then this would be much more browsable.

------
realusername
I don't understand, the sliders are doing nothing (Firefox 31), is that
suppose to do anything ?

By the way the contrast is really bad on the top menu and I have to hover
everything to have an idea of the text.

------
nsomaru
Note: sliders are not working for me Win 7 x64 Firefox 31.0

------
purpleturtle
Similarly, I recently built a real-time animation tester. It accepts the full
range of CSS properties:

[http://codepen.io/julianshapiro/full/oHaCy/](http://codepen.io/julianshapiro/full/oHaCy/)

Useful for understanding the difference between properties and for testing out
motion design concepts.

------
altschuler
Nifty little tool. I would make the sliders much wider, since 70% of the space
in the property window is unused anyway, and it's easier and more fun to drag
sliders and watch the result real-time than changing text values.

------
nkozyra
Sliders almost work in Chrome but it's not a pleasant experience.

------
freshyill
This tool is ancient. I remember using it in 2010. I see a lot of people
complaining that it's not working. It's not surprising, it probably hasn't
been updated since then.

------
untilHellbanned
Nice tools. To be adopted better, it would be nice to make the demos more
attractive. They look somewhat dated.

------
hrabago
Sliders don't work for me on Safari 7.0.6 & FF 31, Mac OS X 10.9.4

------
zenciadam
perfect for punch the monkey 2.0

